# [Brauche Hilfe] Erstellen von Grafikmods



## NebuLa (3. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Da ich heute schon wieder ein Spiel gespielt habe, in dem es mir z.B. an Kontrast und Dynamik fehlte (von der Grafik her ) wollte ich mich langsam mal in die richtung Grafikmods bewegen.
Freizeitmäßig arbeite ich viel mit 3Ds Max, weswegen mir Grundbegriffe im Bereich 3D nicht frem sind. 
Außerdem bin ich sehr lernwillig und naja, mit, ich würde mal sagen genug, Intelligenz ausgestattet um mich mit Grafikmods rumschlagen zu können. Aber naja, es ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen .

Dann hätte ich direkt ein paar Fragen (Diese mögen manchen Fortgeschritteneren Usern etwas "nooblike" vorkommen ):

- Nachträglich Kontraste verändern/HDR einfügen - wie schaffe ich so etwas? (Nicht per Treiber)

- Ist es theoretisch möglich in ein Spiel mit DX11 und ohne Tesselation, nachträglich diese hinzuzufügen?

- Die meisten Spielehersteller packen die Spiele Daten in verschlüsselte Container (aus guten Grund, ich weiß).
Da ich auch sehr gerne HD Texturen erstellle, würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich die Texturen extrahiere, bzw. ersetzen kann.

- All die Sachen, alá ENB oder iCEnhancer. Nach welchem Prinzip funktionieren diese Mods?


Ich suche auch schon länger Informationen, womöglich Tutorials für vereinzelte Themen in diesem Bereich, finde aber nie was gescheites.
Deswegen würde ich mich sehr über informative Links freuen 

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!


----------



## marvelmaster (5. September 2011)

Hi nochmal HDR un son zeug gehn in Crysis zB in unendlichem maße zu ändern. Alles per einfachen Config werten.
DX11 glaub ich nich das man Tesselation hinzufügen kann, weil das bestimmt engine abhängig is oder so. Aber wie gesagt POM kann man auch in Crysis viel machen^^
Die DAten aus den Spielen wie zB... ... Crysis kann man glaube sogar einfach mit winrar extrahieren oder so. Spiel läd dann aber bisl länger immer.

Wie ENB funktioniert whysich nich weils ja auf alle spiele anwendbar is.

Kleiner ansporn...bleib dran
http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr173/pyrofireo/RealLifeToD-1.jpg


----------



## NebuLa (23. September 2011)

*push*
Suche immer noch Leute die mir noch Tipps geben können


----------

